# Fuel Pressure problem on 2000 Chevy S10 2.2L.?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/abu1yhgkve14v68/0920181444.mp4?dl=0

Car takes a few seconds to start sometimes, but not always. 

Measured fuel pressure. Here are the readings.

Key on, engine not running = 40
Engine running = 36

The Haynes Manual tells me that with key on, engine not running, it should be 41-47, so it's low by 1.
The manual tells me that with the engine running, it should be 3-10 lower than that, which would be a range of 31 - 44. I got 36.

These numbers are slightly low. Are they low enough to even call this a problem? Let alone to call it the cause of the problem that led me to run this test?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Do you turn the key to the on position for a few seconds before you try to start the car? Most people don't but the line should be fully pressured before you start the car.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> Do you turn the key to the on position for a few seconds before you try to start the car? Most people don't but the line should be fully pressured before you start the car.


Just tried. Same problem.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I really don't think that the fuel pressure is causing the problem. I have a 2000 Chevy also but it's a 5.0 V8. Sometimes it takes about as long as yours does. I know that I have to change my air cleaner. You might want to check yours too. How many miles are on your car?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Have you had the fuel system cleaned? I am not referring to simply dumping a bottle of additive in the gas tank but a professional cleaning.

Also, when was the last time the fuel filter was replaced?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Drachenfire said:


> Have you had the fuel system cleaned? I am not referring to simply dumping a bottle of additive in the gas tank but a professional cleaning.
> 
> Also, when was the last time the fuel filter was replaced?


The fuel filter has not been replaced since I bought the truck 4 months ago.

Is this the type of cleaning you're referring to?...

https://youtu.be/lMb5kK5vkNM


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

change the gas filter. iirc, the fuel pressure regulator is in the filter. and, iirc, the filter is expensive as far as filters go.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> change the gas filter. iirc, the fuel pressure regulator is in the filter. and, iirc, the filter is expensive as far as filters go.


AutoZone's website tells me they're only like $13 + tax.

How do I relieve pressure on the system before taking the old filter off? My Haynes Manual tells me to relieve pressure at the filter, but that makes no sense to me.

Do I just push the Schrader valve with a screwdriver?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> I really don't think that the fuel pressure is causing the problem. I have a 2000 Chevy also but it's a 5.0 V8. Sometimes it takes about as long as yours does. I know that I have to change my air cleaner. You might want to check yours too. How many miles are on your car?


Over 250k. The air filter is clean.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> The fuel filter has not been replaced since I bought the truck 4 months ago.
> 
> Is this the type of cleaning you're referring to?...
> 
> https://youtu.be/lMb5kK5vkNM


I would go ahead and replace the filter.

I have never seen the cleaning in the video. The one I was referring to is done in a shop using a machine similar to this.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just me.

I would do a complete tune up.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If you replace the spark plugs, install single or double platinum plugs.


----------

